# Feeling down about giving away a lost kitten



## Clarabella (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! New to the site and loving it so far 

On tuesday past there, I found a kitten wandering the main street in our town at night, I was just getting into my car after visting a friend when I heard constant meowing. I looked behind me and saw a little black kitten looking worried and scared under a parked car. I am such a cat lover, and I have a 13 year old one of my own, and I just didnt have the heart to leave it wandering by itself. So my boyfriend who lived round the corner took him in that night and the poor thing was happy for some company and shelter. It looked a healthy weight and its coat was lovely with no sign of fleas and no collar. 

The next day I took him to my house and kept him in the garage with bedding, food and milk, we couldnt keep him properly in the house because of my other cat Fluff (she can be quite tempermental lol). We asked all around the houses, rang the vets and checked notice boards for 4 days and no luck in finding the owners, so I think the poor thing was abandoned. He is such a friendly and playful kitten i just couldn't understand how anyone could have abandoned him!  

Yesterday (Saturday) we handed him over to a kennels and cattery place near by and they said that they know a woman who will be happy to take him and if not one of the workers there would also.

Since he's left I feel so bad not knowing if he's in a good home yet or not, am i able to ask the cattery if he got a home safely?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

yes ring them and ask how he`s doing


----------



## Clarabella (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks  I'll ring them tomorrow to see how he is. It just broke my heart giving him away yesterday but i knew it was for the best instead of being cooped up in the garage even though it's pretty spacious, but it wouldn't be fair on Fluff either cos she's been the only cat or even the only animal in the house since we got her 13 years ago! 

I just can't stop thinking and worrying about the kitten until i know he's safe in a new home! lol mum thinks i'm thinking far too much about it but i think it's just me being such a cat lover! lol i got too attached to the wee thing!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Clarabella said:


> Thanks  I'll ring them tomorrow to see how he is. It just broke my heart giving him away yesterday but i knew it was for the best instead of being cooped up in the garage even though it's pretty spacious, but it wouldn't be fair on Fluff either cos she's been the only cat or even the only animal in the house since we got her 13 years ago!
> 
> I just can't stop thinking and worrying about the kitten until i know he's safe in a new home! lol mum thinks i'm thinking far too much about it but i think it's just me being such a cat lover! lol i got too attached to the wee thing!


You done the right thing hun..gods knows what might of happened to the poor little thing..and of course ring and find out about it..


----------



## Clarabella (Aug 15, 2009)

UPDATE: Good news about Forrest (my bf's mum said he was black like a black forrest gataux! lol)! The cattery rang to say that he has a new home now  the woman who took him has a dog and they said there is no dog as brilliantly looked after as it  I'm so relieved


----------

